# Betta Market



## Dwarden3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am looking into breeding bettas. I was wondering if there is a market for Half Sun bettas. I want to either breed halfsuns, pure ct, or pure hm. I am not looking to make money, I just want to make sure the fry have a home. Also, whats the most popular type of betta on the market right now?


----------



## Dwarden3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Also, what colours are the neatest/ most popular/ innovative to breed?


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, you know there are MANY people breeding so you would have to first of all meet the demand, It depends on what you have room for and what yor bloodlines throw, are they stable? Do they breed true EVERYTIME?
The best sellers seem to be the high dollar hard to breed types {For me anyway} Halfmoons by far are the best sellers.
Black, Orange, Yellow, absolutely RED good reds with excellent form are always in demand, if you have a great line of TRUE red that is gaining in popularity over the pseudo Cambodian based red.
Yellows, Blacks always sell..the mongrels {Mixed}seem to have a market also.
The killer here is the hidden marble genes that pop up at the wrong time, this gene has been abused by novice and pro alike, so you never know where it will show up.
First of all get fish for your starting lines from people that have a reputation as GREAT Breeders, like Sherolyn from Basement Bettas she is very adamant about form and pure fish.
And she knows EXACTLY what her lines throw..so..you see? It isn't all about hey I want to breed for money, you will be lucky even under the best conditions to make enough to keep the hobby going, yes I said hobby unless you have the facility to breed on a large scale and produce competitively that's just what it will be.
Half Suns are pretty but that isn't what sells mostly HM or good HM Plakat lines Full Moons {Dounle Tailed Bettas with excellent form} Are good...Crowntails make some good money but finding really good ones is very tough most are skinny and weight forward they are fragile also.
I have around 14 spawn tanks full of fry at the moment it isn't even close enough if I sold all the fish at top dollar to making any kind of profit I have thousands of dollars into this already and I just started breeding gain this year after a 15 year Hiatus.
Then there is housing all those bettas and you will be culling a lot and keeping quite a few of the best for breeding stock so...there you have it.


----------



## Dwarden3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I know it is not a money thing. I want to breed for making pure/ interesting bettas. I was thinking about making a black/gray and gold betta. I haven't chosen what finnage I want to make it in though.


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok you need copper lines as well as Cambodian and yellow and Melano.
You will also need Marble, best thing to do is find a black marble.
You need the yellow for the NR gene to eliminate red wash.


----------



## Dwarden3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a few questions about betta coloring. Are there pure copper colored bettas? I was thinking of trying to make a yellow/copper betta with black streaks in the caudal.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Hm and hmpk are the best sellers... I prefer hmpk but it is personal choice.


----------

